# Post any pictures you have of your Golden(s) that have won any awards.



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Our latest Champion-Detour who is CH Harborview Under Construction going BOS to the #1 golden in the country.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

This is my first champion, Jack, going WD/BOW for his second major to finish his championship!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

(Left)Jonah getting BN title. (Right)Jonah's awards from 3 day show
Chuckanut's Whale of a Tale "Jonah"


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

My Novice A obedience dog, Jazz going High In Trial from the Novice A Class at the Niagara Falls Specialty and Western NY Golden Specialty. Yes, this was a llloooonnngggg time ago!!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jacks' BN title pic.  










And his RA title pick...










*** Hopefully I can add to that soon. *fingers crossed*

And this is my Deedeedinah (Danny) when we got our CD title. We finished with 2 blues and a yellow. Both he and I were RELIEVED to get that all out of the way.  










*** It's probably just me looking at them with my mom-eyes, but I can't get over how much a baby face Jacks has compared to D's. Probably because he's a smaller dog.... Danny was the same age as Jacks in that pic.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Remi "Ch Lakewood's Gonna B A Rockstar CGC JH" after passing her 4th straight JH test


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Remi's Championship picture...although not the "real" one


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Oscar got Best puppy at his first ever show. He was 7 months old at that time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito with about half of his ribbons


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito is in love. He says the only thing sexier than a gorgeous girlie is a gorgeous girlie in orange.



kfayard said:


> Remi "Ch Lakewood's Gonna B A Rockstar CGC JH" after passing her 4th straight JH test


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito is in love. He says the only thing sexier than a gorgeous girlie is a gorgeous girlie in orange.



Haha!! Too funny!!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's Riley with all his ribbons from Novice Obedience and Rally:


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito with about half of his ribbons


Wow . That is a lot of ribbons


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mercy when she recieved her AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy at 5 months old.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Remi "Ch Lakewood's Gonna B A Rockstar CGC JH" after passing her 4th straight JH test


Wow, she's such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

:appl::appl::appl:


hotel4dogs said:


> Tito with about half of his ribbons


:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito is in love. He says the only thing sexier than a gorgeous girlie is a gorgeous girlie in orange.


Is there something brewing out there??!!!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Post any pictures in this thread of any Golden(s) you have now, or in the past, that have won any kind of awards from any shows or any sporting type event. If you have a picture of them with their awards feel free to post that. :nchuck:
> Also include the name of each of your Goldens.
> 
> So if you have these kinds of pictures post away in here.


Rob as mine as rescue i can't show them only at rescue shows would that be aloud


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito with about half of his ribbons


WOW he has done well


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> Rob as mine as rescue i can't show them only at rescue shows would that be aloud


I am not picking with this thread. Any show your golden has been to and won an award post it. Same with all the various sporting events and field trials that are out there. If they won or achieved something feel free to post it here.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I would love to see some pictures of our CGC dogs... and I know there are quite a few here .... and starting January 2013 these CGC will count as a title.... where are our agility dogs??? I would love to see them all


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Our first owner/breeder handled champion, group placing, OFA excellent, GRCA Outstanding Sire.....

CH Harborview Just U Wait OS BISS BOSS- Rocky the first photo is of him t 13 years old competing at the Cuyahoga Valley GRC Specialty. He won the 12 years old and over class and had a GRAND time!! 

The second photo he was 22 mos old and was winning his first group placement handled by me!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

This was Titan's 1st big weekend 6 years ago.... We went to Canada and he got his 1st 200... We now have over 50 HIT rosettes and 50 HC rosettes...
I keep saying I need to lay just those out on the floor and get a picture...


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> This was Titan's 1st big weekend 6 years ago.... We went to Canada and he got his 1st 200... We now have over 50 HIT rosettes and 50 HC rosettes...
> I keep saying I need to lay just those out on the floor and get a picture...


Titan is just one cool dog!!!  But, then you knew I thought that about him already!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hvgoldens4 said:


> Titan is just one cool dog!!!  But, then you knew I thought that about him already!!


The feeling is mutual.. I happen to adore your breeding program and I still say if you ever get a chance you need to get back into obedience!:wave:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer and I getting our first Q (ever) in RN!









Beamer with our second Q in RN with 4th place and a score of 97!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Tazer at his first show with his rally Q ribbon











This is Xena, she deserved a ribbon, because she is the dog that started it all.










I couln't find a picture of me with a ribbon with Hank, though I know I have some. Here he is after a rally demo










Rivet with his first Altered best in show ribbon.









Filly with her first HIT ribbon.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Summer winning WB at Santa Barbara


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Summer winning WB at Santa Barbara








Summer winning WB & BOS at Santa Barbara


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Gosh, I remember those shows last year, you just could not deny her! I can't wait to see Summer this weekend, Stephanie! Smooch will love to meet her lovely big sister (and niece and nephew)


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> I am not picking with this thread. Any show your golden has been to and won an award post it. Same with all the various sporting events and field trials that are out there. If they won or achieved something feel free to post it here.


 
Thanks Rob


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*The crew*

Charlie got best Golden oldie over 10 years etc old Daisy Irish eyes are smiling etc and Blarney got a prize dressed as a golden retriever 
This was at the Irish retriever show in 2010

And why can't you find the other pics you want when you are looking for them :no:


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Gosh, I remember those shows last year, you just could not deny her! I can't wait to see Summer this weekend, Stephanie! Smooch will love to meet her lovely big sister (and niece and nephew)


Thanks! She looks about 10 pounds heavier now!! Haha....but her coat looks great. Can't wait to see Smooch!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> This is Xena, she deserved a ribbon, because she is the dog that started it all.


Love it! This was my Xena:










Also, I don't have a picture of Enzo with his awards, but he's won a few for his favorite sport ever! Here's some pics of him competing 

(photo credit to John Caloia of All Star K9 Sports Photography!):











(photo credit to Robert Pearson of Pearson Photo!):


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, there are some very impressive and accomplished dogs on this forum. :You_Rock_


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

How about a tracking pass.....Yeah for TD


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Has anyone gotten a quilt made out of your ribbons? I have seen some online in the horse world, I have ribbons for my dogs all over the place - it would be nice to have them be functional!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

vleffingwell said:


> Has anyone gotten a quilt made out of your ribbons? I have seen some online in the horse world, I have ribbons for my dogs all over the place - it would be nice to have them be functional!!


I have seen them and they are great.. I am just not handy enough and am too cheap to pay to have it done..I would rather spend that money on shows..lol!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have one more.. I promise no more... sorry but our graphic design guy at work fixed my picture for me.. It is our proudest moment and we did not even get a 1st.... This is was my dream...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> Beamer and I getting our first Q (ever) in RN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

vleffingwell said:


> Has anyone gotten a quilt made out of your ribbons? I have seen some online in the horse world, I have ribbons for my dogs all over the place - it would be nice to have them be functional!!


The tragic thing is I can't find all of my horse ribbons or even some of Jacks ribbons.  I pulled them all out to take a picture of them all and then put them somewhere. I can't remember where. :doh:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

This is a box of MilkBone Dog Biscuits that we won at the Dog Days of Summer held on July 21st by the Middleburg Humane Foundation. :lol:








Next, will be the Canine Good Citizen! I am starting a CGC prep class this Wednesday.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is DooDoo with one of his hunt test ribbons:










And my Bridge Babies:










Left to Right:
Lor-Hy's Touchdown Pass CDX CGC a.k.a. Tucker
Kuventre's Turbo Charger CDX a.k.a. Turbo
Lindy's So Rare So Fine Lor-Hy CDX JH CGC (one leg shy of a UD) a.k.a Brandy Beetle


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

maggie1951 said:


> Charlie got best Golden oldie over 10 years etc old Daisy Irish eyes are smiling etc and Blarney got a prize dressed as a golden retriever
> This was at the Irish retriever show in 2010
> 
> And why can't you find the other pics you want when you are looking for them :no:


You mean Blarney isn't GR? Who knew?!?!?! :doh:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This is Austin with his very first ribbon for his very first Q in his very first agility trial!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Our ribbons from a fun show the first part of Aug. The 2nd place was for Showmanship, the 3rd place was for obedience.









Our first UKC HRC started pass. We got this in July of 2012









Our ribbons from our second conformation show in Nov 2012.









BaWaaJige's first conformation show ( UKC) in Sept 2012 he was 4mos old.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Conner the day he got into the Golden Retriever Club of America's Obedience Hall of Fame. This day he got both High in Trial and High Combined.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Annabel, my Novice A dog, who never got close to earning a high in trial but I couldn't have been prouder of her.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And of course Flip. This is the day he finished his CD and got his first high in trial.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Amber Sunrise King UD

My first golden and my Novice A dog


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A picture of both Rowdy (deceased) and Casey (retired) earning Rally Titles on the same day. 

Amber Sunrise Xpress CD RA OAP OJP CGC
Amber Sunrise Rishi CD RA OA OAJ CGC


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan with one of his montages and Agility wins (still showing in obedience, agility & hunt tests)

Windrush Amber Sunrise Zacahane CDX RA GN AXP OAP JH CGC CCA


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ms Towhee (Sunfire's Desert Towhee RN) just starting her career in rally, obedience and agility, but already has some blue...


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Chester, 1st in 'Puppy Dog' and 2nd in 'Junior Dog' in his first two shows.
He looks so proud doesn't he!?!
The second photo is of my daughter handling him and they came 3rd in 'Junior Dog' in what was his third show.
Then I had my spinal operation and went downhill from there so we haven't been able to show him in the last year but would love to and I think he would too!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Going to bump this older thread to see if any newer pictures can be added now.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's my Ruby, with her spoils from the last year of her life. In 2014, she won her division of the Quebec Provincial Agility Championship, the Canadian National Agility Championship and the Canadian Steeplechase Championship, and in addition she got her Lifetime Achievement Award from the Agility Association of Canada.

My signature photograph shows her taking the last jump of the Steeplechase championship. It's a speed event: she won her division by more than 5 seconds.

She died suddenly of cardiac hemangiosarcoma on March 18, 2015, seven months after winning the Nationals and six months after getting her Lifetime Award. She was 8 years and 2 months old.

I miss her every single day. She was a once-in-a-lifetime dog, and I consider myself the luckiest person in the world to have been her human.


----------

